
EFI Secure Boot for Linux - xanthine
http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/secureboot.html
======
OldPenguin
Good article. I think Ubuntu uses Debian's shim. The package is called
something *-signed-shim... I've tried self signing modules before, sometimes
the "blue screen" won't accept my password (not a numlock or length or
chatacter problem) and one time it did but I had to go true root which I don't
want. IMO, chances of boot sector malware invading a personal computer is low,
and even lower under linux given that I verfiy all keys and checksums before
booting an iso. Can it be caught _on-the-fly_?

